# Motorway TR(F)UCKERS



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

It's SOOO annoying when on a dual carriageway one lorry
pulls out in front of you in order to spend the next five minutes
passing another at a speed differential of about 0.5 m.p.h.
However - it is legal :evil:

But this last weekend going up to Leeds & back on the M1
and this morning on the M4, I've had a number of trucks
pull out into the outside lane of a three lane motorway (not legal) :evil: :evil:

I understand why they do it because they want to keep their
momentum at what is probably close to their maximum speed.

So an answer is, once you get past them, is to slow down
keeping one eye on your mirror and back them down to
a speed that will take them a long time to recover from,
or when they pull out into the motorway outside lane again but behind 
you, do your best to 'trap' them in the illegal lane.

So what if they are bigger than you.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's just as annoying as those people that drive @ 40mph in 60 zones & then 35 - 40mph within a 30 zone.

It's a fact of life that we have to share our road space... :evil:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

HighTT said:


> So what if they are bigger than you.


Remember they don't give a shit if there's a scratch on their bumper either.....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

HighTT said:


> So what if they are bigger than you.


Oh well, Darwin theory at work.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

saint said:


> It's a fact of life that we have to share our road space... :evil:


Even in central Scotland :?: :wink:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Had the pleasure of being chased by a mobile library yesterday.....mildly amusing..........mind you I did undertake him... :roll: .......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Had the pleasure of being chased by a mobile library yesterday.....mildly amusing..........mind you I did undertake him... :roll: .......


Careful - they'll throw the book at you!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Had the pleasure of being chased by a mobile library yesterday.....mildly amusing..........mind you I did undertake him... :roll: .......


lol

Over due books? Don't f**k with a librarian in a truck. :wink:


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

> Careful - they'll throw the book at you!


 :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Some truckers do show a disregard to other road users. Take the Q getting onto m25 from m4, always one or two barge in at the front.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 25+trucker


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Had the pleasure of being chased by a mobile library yesterday.....mildly amusing..........mind you I did undertake him... :roll: .......


...I hope you did it quietly! :?  .....sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> So an answer is, once you get past them, is to slow down
> keeping one eye on your mirror and back them down to
> a speed that will take them a long time to recover from,
> or when they pull out into the motorway outside lane again but behind
> you, do your best to 'trap' them in the illegal lane.


Very dangerous, and I suggest you shouldn't advocate it on here 

My lad drives Class 1s and pulling in too close to an artic has caused many accidents!!

Have you ever considered who delivers your milk to the shops, the spares for your car to the dealers, etc??


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Not just truckers !

Saturday afternoon 3pm(ish) J18 M5 northbound ... Black 51 reg 225TTC with a TTOC badge on the rear.

Couldn't be bothered to brake and filter into the traffic when joining the M5 so acclerates along the hard shoulder undertaking 7 to 10 vehicles scattering stones everywhere before swerving across two lanes of trafffic causing mayhem. Then sits in the "fast" lane chatting on a hand held phone.

Very clever, very flash ... you fuckwit !!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > So an answer is, once you get past them, is to slow down
> ...


I'm not suggesting that you should cut in front of them and brake
suddenly - that would be dangerous.
What I am suggesting here as an answer to those (few?) truckers
bullying arrogance of size, who just indicate at the last second
and pull out irrespective of what is coming up into the lane
they have just decided to occupy - which behaviour IMO IS VERY dangerous, and as I said in my post; illegal in the third lane of a motorway. You are very lucky if it's never happened to you.

Yes I know who delivers to the shops all those things that consumers
think they want.
I do blame Beeching for some of that -
more goods could have gone by rail before final distribution.

But that's quantity of trucks, that's not what I was flaming about.
I would be prepared to wait an extra few minutes for my car spares
(our milk comes from the farm 1 mile from us) if it meant that
the some truck drivers would forgo their dangerous road behaviour
for the sake of that 0.5 mph.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps if car drivers were a bit more courteous towards lorry drivers they wouldn't need to behave like this?

Since my son drives class 1 I have changed my attitude completely because I can understand both sides now. I will never pull in in front of lorrys too closely, especially on motorway exits. I will let them out in front of me (I can always ovetake later) on small roads or m-ways.

I'm not saying that all lorry drivers are exceptionally good drivers, but generally speaking, I think they are much better than many car drivers.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I'm not saying that all lorry drivers are exceptionally good drivers, but generally speaking, I think they are much better than many car drivers.


 :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Perhaps if car drivers were a bit more courteous towards lorry drivers they wouldn't need to behave like this?
> 
> Since my son drives class 1 I have changed my attitude completely because I can understand both sides now. I will never pull in in front of lorrys too closely, especially on motorway exits. I will let them out in front of me (I can always ovetake later) on small roads or m-ways.
> 
> I'm not saying that all lorry drivers are exceptionally good drivers, but generally speaking, I think they are much better than many car drivers.


Courtesy works both ways, Lorry drivers tend to be quite anal about letting cars in as I have found out to my cost having been hit by a lorry that was determined not to let me off a slip road.

I have had far more problems with lorries in the past than cars.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

As a virtual resident of the M25, I agree with the above comment - taking into account we need goods in the shops etc etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jgray said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if car drivers were a bit more courteous towards lorry drivers they wouldn't need to behave like this?
> ...


Whilst I'm sure there is more to your story than you've said which mitigates things, it is up to you to match speed when joining a main road. Lorries can't vary their speed either way very quickly (nor can my land rover!) and it isn't up to them to let you off a slip road.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


They can't vary their speed upwards very quickly which is
why SOME truckers in order to keep their momentum,
pull out irrespective of what's coming up into the lane they are 
just about to occupy; the point of my original flame.

But they SHOULD be able to retard their speed quickly - think of the consequences if they couldn't   

The physics however appears scary:-
A lorry weighing 32 tons travelling at 1 mph 
has the same momentum as
a car weighing 1 ton travelling at 32 mph

Mind you it's SO long since I did physics at school I'm
happy to be corrected on that one.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

HighTT said:


> The physics however appears scary:-
> A lorry weighing 32 tons travelling at 1 mph
> has the same momentum as
> a car weighing 1 ton travelling at 32 mph
> ...


correct (_mv_) :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I'm happier being in the outside lane of a round-about with a lorry in the inside lane, than granny or grandad trying to take the "racing line". I know that lorry drivers (most of them anyway) will stick to their lane!!

And you are right, Tim, there is a bit more to it than I've said.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

It would make life safer and less frustrating for all people on the roads if only they would move the freight onto the trains. At least the long distance freight. Boring solution I know but a practical one non the less


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> It would make life safer and less frustrating for all people on the roads if only they would move the freight onto the trains.


I couldn't agree more! The problem here is the rail network :? 
Ah, perhaps we should ask Geoff :roll: :wink: 8)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

How about restoring our canal network! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> How about restoring our canal network! :lol:


Great idea but I do not fancy the job personally  :lol: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> How about restoring our canal network! :lol:


Sounds like _Manchester under Ground_ :wink: 
Very interesting indeed :roll:


----------

